# Die Cutting with a GX-24?



## TaylorLovelytmTM (Jun 28, 2010)

Alright, so I have a Roland GX-24 and create decals that I sell on etsy and locally. Due to the way that I package these items, I can't just use scissors to cut around the item. I have to cut around it with a paper cutter to make sure that the lines are straight. Cutting the decal for packaging takes much to long when I need to produce a large quantity. Is there a way that I can create a die-cut shape around all of my decals? Since I'd have to cut all the way through the back I'm figuring that I would mess up the cutting strip and the blade. Help? I've seen cutters do die cutting before, I just haven't figured it out for myself. 

Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

use the contour cut feature of the roland...just make sure you have a backing sheet under your graphic..if using inkjet print...or if doing vinyl..again contour cut


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you cutting Sign Vinyl?


----------



## TaylorLovelytmTM (Jun 28, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> Are you cutting Sign Vinyl?


Yes, I am.


----------



## larlaw (Apr 1, 2007)

Taylor,

Did you ever figure out how to die cut with your Roland GX24? I would also like to find a way to do this.

Larry


----------



## TaylorLovelytmTM (Jun 28, 2010)

larlaw said:


> Taylor,
> 
> Did you ever figure out how to die cut with your Roland GX24? I would also like to find a way to do this.
> 
> Larry


Larry, 

Sadly, I have not figured out how to do this without messing up the vinyl/blade/cutting strip. Please let me know if you find anything out 

Thanks!
Taylor


----------



## euro (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys! i am new in here! I find this side VERY HELPFUL! i am gratefull for the many of informations!

The answer you are looking for, about "Die Cuting with Roland GX24", is answered by *[kpk703]* on a previous post and he gave excellent answers. Of course you can do Die cut and cut thick material with roland GX24. 
Read this link: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t69903.html


----------

